# مطلوب مكائن CNC Router مستعمله للبيع



## سيد بحرين (7 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوة الافاضل 
 مطلوب مكائن مطلوب مكائن CNC Router مستعمله للبيع لعمل مشروع في :15:مملكةالبحرين 

قد سبق وصنعت عده مكائن CNC ولكنني لدي أعمال يترتب علي انجازها في نهايه الشهر :3:
الحالي ولا يو جد معي الوقت الكافي لصناعه المكينه و التجارب .:87:


----------



## مررتجى (8 فبراير 2008)

وانا ايضا اريد ماكينه cnc للحفر على الخشب وللاسف لم اجد ...


----------



## سيد بحرين (8 فبراير 2008)

أنا محتاج مجموعه من المكائن سي ان سي متنوعة للألمنيوم,الخشب,النحاس...


----------



## بوغالم (26 فبراير 2008)

*Portal cnc machine, for wood and thin metall*

assalamou aalaikoum
ikhwati fillah i don 't have an arabic keyboard and can help in this case
what are your request
assalam :56:


----------



## بوغالم (9 مارس 2008)

*CNC Router*

assalamouaalaikoum
here are some pictures of the CNC Router
for more info, suggestion, questions please contact this adress 
fakhri at maktoob com
or trough our forum 
baraka lahou fikoum
salam


----------



## طاهر التركي (5 أبريل 2008)

*سي ان سي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا اخوة الكرام
انا اكتب هنا متأخرا اعرف هذا جيدا لاني عندما اقرأ تواريخ الرسائل فهي مكتوبة قبل 2-3 اشهر من قبل مستخدمي الموقع
نحن شركة دمير CNC ( التحكم الرقمي باستخدام الحاسب ) نصدر و نستورد المكائن CNC الي جميع الدول العربية 
أول ماكينة هي تستخدم في قطع المواد من بولسترين بالسلك الساخن
*ماكينة سي ان سي التحكم الرقمي** باستخدام الحاسوب لقطع مادة البوليسترين** ثلاثي الابعاد بالسلك الساخن*
*ماكينة ثانية : ماكينة تفريز سي ان سي التحكم الرقمي باستخدام الحاسوب لحفر علي الحشب والبوليسترين والالمينيوم ومشابه ذلك...*

* ميزات الماكينة​*

*القطع بالجودة العالية – تقوم بقطع كافة أشكال البوليسترين : اطار النوافذ و الأبواب ، المطرية ، الاطار الكبير الفاصل بين طوابق البناء ، حجر التثبيت علي اطار النافذة ، الدعائم ، الأعمدة الاخـ...​*​

*ميكانيكية مميزة و مستقرة ​*​

*تصميم رائع وصغير الحجم و خفيف الوزن ​*​

*أسعار رخيصة وأنواع مختلفة من الخيارات ​*​

*تشغيل برنامج الماكينة متوافقا مع الويندوز اكس بي ، ٢٠٠٠ ، ٩٨ ، ٩٥​*​

*ضمان خمس سنوات لكل قطعة مكانكية من الماكائن ​*​


*ضمان سنتين لكل قطعة الكترونية من المكائن و محركاتها ​*​


*خدمة سريعة لقطع تبديل المكائن ​*​

*المواد من البوليسترين لتزين خارج المباني*


*www.cnc-makina.com*


*لمزيد عن المعلومات ولاسئلتكم المختلفة حول منتجاتنا اتصلو بنا بطريق ارسال البريد الاكتروني​**[email protected]*

phone : 00 90 216 347 23 39
fax: 00 90 216 347 41 79
mobile : 00 90 555 835 61 86​


----------



## مررتجى (23 أبريل 2008)

الى الاخ بوغالم تحيه طيبه وبعد 
ممكن تخبرنا بمقاسات الماكينه المتوفره لديك ونحن نفضل المقاس الاكبر 
وما هى سعرها ومكان الاستلام 

وشكرا


----------



## طاهر التركي (23 أبريل 2008)

لمزيد عن المعلومات* ولاسئلتكم المختلفة** حول منتجاتنا اتصلو بنا بطريق ارسال البريد الاكتروني*


----------



## ايمن هلال (3 ديسمبر 2008)

م ايمن هلال اعمل على مكن cnc و اجيد برنامج power mill للتواصل على ******وو
ayman_2k2002


----------



## yassour (30 مارس 2010)

لو سمحتم لقد ارسلت مشكلتى مع الماكينه سى ان سى و لم يرد على احد


----------



## yassour (30 مارس 2010)

من فضلك انا عندى ماكينه سى ان سى و بها مشكله 
انها عندما اعطيها امر تشغيل تشتغل كويس بس فجأه الاسبندل يوقف بس المكنه تفضل شغاله و بعد ما اوقفها واسيبها شويه زى 10 دقائق تشتغل تانى و تعمل نفس المشكله تانى 
فى الكنترول بوكس اللى جنب المكنه الشاشه بتكتب oc-3 و بتعمل فلاش يعنى بتنور و تطفى 
لو سمحتم اعمل ايه و شكرا
ياسر


----------



## SHARKAWY_333 (20 يوليو 2011)

*للبيع*



مررتجى قال:


> وانا ايضا اريد ماكينه cnc للحفر على الخشب وللاسف لم اجد ...


 لدى ماكينة للاتصال 020118177722


----------



## SHARKAWY_333 (20 يوليو 2011)

لدى ماكينة cnc للحفر على الخشب للبيع للاتصال 020118177722


----------



## SHARKAWY_333 (20 يوليو 2011)

لدى ماكينة cnc للحفر على الخشب للبيع للاتصال 020118177722


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

thnx


----------

